# Excel: mit Cursortasten zwischen Zellen springen vs. scollen



## HPB (20. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin es normalerweise von Excel gewohnt, dass ich mit den Cursortasten durch die Zellen navigieren kann. Jetzt habe ich scheinbar versehentlich eine Tastenkombination gedrückt, die dieses Feature deaktiviert. Wenn ich nun eine Cursortasten drücke, scrollt der Bildschirm in die entsprechende Richtung. Die aktive Zelle bleibt unverändert.

Wie kann ich das wieder rückgängig machen?

Kleiner Hinweis: Rechts unten in der Statusleiste steht bei mir der Schriftzug: NF SCRL. Wenn ich diesen mit der rechten Maustaste anklicke, kann ich aber nur die Aggregatsfunktion variieren (min, max, avrg,...).

Wer kann mir helfen? Das macht mich noch verrückt 

Gruß,

PETER


----------



## Leola13 (20. September 2005)

Hai,

du hast den Rollen Modus eingeschaltet. Auf der Tastatur oben rechts irgendwo.

Ciao Stefan


----------

